# G. pulchra sticking her butt up?



## littleredrider (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a little 2 inch Grammastola pulchra, and I notice that sometimes when I have her out to clean her cage, she will get a little skittish and start walking away from me with her abdomen sticking upwards. She never runs at top speed, and she never does it when she's facing me. She doesn't kick hairs at all either. 

I've heard of tarantulas raising their front end in defense, but never anything about their back end. What kind of posture is this? It's got to be defensive, because she only does it when she's scared, I just want to know for sure!


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Raising the butt is letting you know she's not happy, but she isn't yet mad enough to kick hairs.

My T. apophysis does a 'backwards' threat pose... he raises his butt and his back legs, letting me know that he'll kick ANY second LOL *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xian (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea, I agree Teal. I think they do it to  make themselves look bigger.  The whole increased size equals bigger adversary thing. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Gaston (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, it's only another defence mechanism...


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 4, 2010)

While we are on the topic of T's putting their butt up in the air. If you ever have a Avicularia stick it's butt in the air, look out. It is about to shoot crap on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## littleredrider (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to know, Avicularia Man! I have one of those too, but he seems to be a lot more relaxed than my pulchra. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? lol


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 4, 2010)

littleredrider said:


> Good to know, Avicularia Man! I have one of those too, but he seems to be a lot more relaxed than my pulchra. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? lol


You would think so.  
My Versicolor crapped on me as soon as I got it out of the vial it was shipped in. Then again two days ago. That time was funny because my youngest daughter was watching me hold it when it shot the crap at me. She jumped back and was like "WHAT WAS THAT!!!!!". I just busted out laughing as I explained how they crap in defense. Then explained to her that when she goes snake hunting with me, she better get prepared to be crapped on a lot by the snakes we find.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 4, 2010)

see now perhaps u guys have seen this in a threat pose manner but i have seen the butt up with pulchra as they are just walking around....i used to make fun of ours and say they were struttin' their stuff. it was kinda cute and i never once seen hairs kicked.


----------



## rd_07 (Jan 4, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> While we are the topic of T's putting their butt up in the air. If you ever have a Avicularia stick it's butt in the air, look out. It is about to shoot crap on you.


hahaha! my female did that to me!:wall:
crapped all over my shirt


----------



## gumby (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive had several doifferent gramies and aponos put their butts up in the air mostly when they were less then 3"


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 4, 2010)

My L. parahybana does this to me all the time... and flicks hairs.


----------



## Draychen (Jan 4, 2010)

My G. Rosea does this too when it's walking around in its cage. It has only recently began doing this.. I too wonder why, nothing has changed and I have left it alone for a few weeks without touching. I've noticed it has been spending a lot of time in its hide.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jan 4, 2010)

2 of my little C.Fasciatum do the same thing, yet my other 2 don't do it at all. Right now they are all around 1/2"


----------



## rvtjonny (Jan 4, 2010)

I have seen my G. pulchra stick its but up but its to run, but my G. rosea on the other hand will just hang out with her but up or out for hours..  :?


I get a kick out of this one


----------



## OldHag (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 4" pulchra that puts her butt up in the air like that a lot. Never when Im bothering her, just at random times.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 12, 2010)

rvtjonny said:


> I have seen my G. pulchra stick its but up but its to run, but my G. rosea on the other hand will just hang out with her but up or out for hours..  :?
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of this one



LOOOL THAT IS THE FUNNIEST PIC I'VE EVER SEEN! LOL 

I'm gonna save it on my computer xD i never seen that.. or at least not that much ;o


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got a bunch of Grammy and Aphono slings, they all do this constantly.  I was a little unsure of what it meant, figured it was just a precursor to kicking.  My LP sling doesn't do it at all.  Do brachys?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 12, 2010)

ReMoVeR said:


> LOOOL THAT IS THE FUNNIEST PIC I'VE EVER SEEN! LOL
> 
> I'm gonna save it on my computer xD i never seen that.. or at least not that much ;o


Than you'll love this. My G. pulchra always does it, and other wierd poses as well...







I call this the Yoga pose...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 12, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I call this the Yoga pose...



Simply amazing!!!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 12, 2010)

how the hell ?? hahaha omg! they are so cute! !! i love tarantulas omg! so amazing!

tkz xD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 12, 2010)

ommmmmmm


----------



## curiousme (Jan 12, 2010)

Both of our G. _pulchra_ will stick their butt in the air while walking.  They are the only spiderlings we have that do this, but it is very comical to watch.  This picture was taken 1 molt ago and they still do it at their present size. 

Here is the pic:







and here is a video: (disclaimer-this is one of our first taping experiments and i haven't really edited.  It demonstrated the movement so well, i rushed to upload it and post it here)

[YOUTUBE]
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBqaI1QJLvk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBqaI1QJLvk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neubii18 (Jan 15, 2010)

My g.pulchripe sling does this too.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 15, 2010)

This is funny to me b/c I watched one of Jon3800's videos on youtube today where one of his G. pulchripes did this. He responded by saying something like, " Well, that one's not a nice T. I'm definitely not going to trust that one. This is why I don't really trust Grammostolas for handling.". 

I cracked up laughing when he said this. If you ever watch his videos he's a little timid of all of his T's even after 16 years experience with them. I don't know it just makes me laugh.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 15, 2010)

satanslilhelper said:


> This is funny to me b/c I watched one of Jon3800's videos on youtube today where one of his G. pulchripes did this. He responded by saying something like, " Well, that one's not a nice T. I'm definitely not going to trust that one. This is why I don't really trust Grammostolas for handling.".
> 
> I cracked up laughing when he said this. If you ever watch his videos he's a little timid of all of his T's even after 16 years experience with them. I don't know it just makes me laugh.


Both of our G. _pulchra_ are very tolerant and non-skittish.  i haven't even seen them kick hairs before.  That makes me wonder why he thinks that.........


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 15, 2010)

curiousme said:


> Both of our G. _pulchra_ are very tolerant and non-skittish.  i haven't even seen them kick hairs before.  That makes me wonder why he thinks that.........


[YOUTUBE]oozFFF_iJuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 15, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but G.pulchra is an old world t. and doesn't have hair to kick. :?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 15, 2010)

SypheRrr said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but G.pulchra is an old world t. and doesn't have hair to kick. :?


Wrong. It does have utricating hairs, just that most choose not to use them.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL that is one chill T, doesn't mind having its belly rubbed...or its chelicerae!

Grammostola pulchra is a NW T.  They're from South America.  Their common name is Brazilian black


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys, i've must have been confused somehow. :?

P.S found another one, hope the owner doesn't mind. 

[YOUTUBE]MhxejlVAKec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asher8282 (Jan 15, 2010)

*also*

i have seen my N. chromatus do this, but not often, interesting perhaps that it is also a Brazilian T...

personal speculation: either stretching or precursor to molt..  idk?


----------



## curiousme (Jan 15, 2010)

asher8282 said:


> i have seen my N. chromatus do this, but not often, interesting perhaps that it is also a Brazilian T...
> 
> personal speculation: either stretching or precursor to molt..  idk?


Ours would not fit into that speculation.  The first pic was 2 or so weeks after a molt and the video was a week or so ago and it is not in premolt.


----------



## Condacon (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, when my pulchra is just hanging around (especially when shes ontop of her heating pad) her legs are fully outstretched vertically and her abdomen is upright like shes about to flick hairs...and she just sits like that! at first i thought i had a mentally crippled spider...,:?


----------



## SteveHolt (Nov 15, 2010)

My G. pulchripes is only about 1"

She has never made any sign of aggression or kicked up hairs. Loves to crawl up and down my arm. As I write this she has her abdomen vertical as she walks up my arm.

I'm inclined to believe she's doing this so my arm hair doesn't rub her abdomen.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 11, 2012)

*My G. Rosea does the same thing*

He/she molted 2 weeks ago and now keeps going in the corner and sitting like this....very odd!


----------



## Tarac (Nov 13, 2012)

Some of my Pamphos do this as does my Xenesthis.  They haven't kicked hairs at me to date.

On the other hand my B. auratum does it and promptly kicks hairs.  She's always bald-bummed because she can't resist the urge to flick at every litte thing so I have always accredited this posture to her general defensiveness.  Not sure why the Pamphos, etc. do it as they are all very docile.  Maybe it doubles as the docile way to say "you are disturbing me, but I don't want to mess up my hairdo."


----------



## Armpit (Nov 22, 2012)

Avicularia Man said:


> While we are on the topic of T's putting their butt up in the air. If you ever have a Avicularia stick it's butt in the air, look out. It is about to shoot crap on you.


oh my god yes, this. without a doubt. i've been shot at by both of mine.


----------

